# is it to hot for my corn snake plz help



## nosaj1988 (Dec 7, 2012)

Ive just got my first corn snake today and the shop just give me the tank a heat mat the bedding bowl and stuff now I've put a thermometer in tank and it says 34 degrees c but the room temp is the same so is this to hot for my snake and if so what do I do just leave the heat mat off for a bit plz let me know asap


----------



## mastermind1212 (Dec 3, 2012)

Its ok i think do not worry about your snake , this is a normal temperature for corn snakes.


----------



## nosaj1988 (Dec 7, 2012)

Ok thanks it's just some one told me if my room temp is 34 it means the tank will be warmer so the heat would kill it


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2012)

what are the temps in the viv? my central heating is on full , it hasn't effected any of my reptiles all that will happen is if it's too hot the thermostat will kick in and help control the heat in the viv.


----------



## nosaj1988 (Dec 7, 2012)

I haven't got a thermostat the pet shop told me I don't need one


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2012)

nosaj1988 said:


> I haven't got a thermostat the pet shop told me I don't need one


how on earth are you controlling the temperature's??  your snake will surely die without one and the pet shop needs reporting. if you know nothing about keeping snakes , please rehome the snake OR buy a thermostat.


----------



## nosaj1988 (Dec 7, 2012)

It's a professional snake handler who works in pet shop who told me I not need one


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2012)

nosaj1988 said:


> It's a professional snake handler who works in pet shop who told me I not need one


well you do.


----------



## Kaori (Sep 26, 2012)

Jesus, for the love of all things good GO TO A REAL REPTILE SPECIALIST.

Any reptile person who is telling someone they don't need a thermostat needs banning from owning any animals.
A basic google search will bring up a ton of care sheets by real breeders and keepers as well a crud ton of advice on reptile forums.

The shop you bought your corn from needs reporting and closing down.


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

what kind of thermostat are you using? the plastic gauge ones are very innacurate, if you're using one of those i'd reccomend switching to a digital thermostat. 34 C is is a bit warm but is acceptable for a warm end, however, reptiles require a cool side of around 21 C so I would certainly say your temps are far too high, especially if you've got a heat mat in there. Different enzymes in the snakes body require differernt temperatures, and without providing appropriate heating and indeed oppertunity for cooling certain physiological processes cannot be carried out, which is detrimental to the animals health. Temps too high cause the risk of heat stroke/ exhaustion and risk death.

Thermostats are necassary as reptiles are ectothermic, they rely on their environment to reach optimal temperatures and their environment is controlled by us. Each species has evolved specific to an environment and the temperature range within that environment, we need to know that preffered optimal temperature range of the specific species we keep and control the temperatures within their environment for optimal health of the animal.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2013)

34 degrees is most certainly not acceptable. The warm side should be 28 degrees.

You absolutely need a thermostat as heat mats can exceed 40 degrees and your snake may cook itself on that mat.


----------

